# white chocolate?



## bkchocolate (Apr 3, 2005)

I've never worked with white "chocolate" before, but am toying with the idea of a caramel cream truffle made with white chocolate ganache instead of dark, so the caramel will come through better.

Does anyone have advice for working with white instead of dark. Can it simply be substituted in recipe for ganache? I doubt it, but if anyone has any experience with this, please let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I believe the ratio of chocolate to cream is a little hire (more chocolate). I can't remember exactly but when I did equal parts in my experimenting age, all I got was a thick white chocolate sauce. I think you may want to try a 2 - 2.5 parts chocolate to 1 parts cream


----------



## ozarkrose (Apr 4, 2005)

Read "Bittersweet" a cookbook by Alice Medrich. It reads well, great for bedtime, and the author explains the how-to of substituting different chocolates.


----------



## bkchocolate (Apr 3, 2005)

Okay, thanks for the ratio suggestion. I'll give it a try and see what kind of goop I come up with.

And I will get Bittersweet and see if I can learn something more -- always need more information. The more I know, the less I know -- the frustration of working with chocolate!

Thanks all.


----------



## foodienews (Apr 25, 2005)

Tried this with two different types of white chocolate and I got a better chocolate taste with 3 parts white chocolate and 1 part cream. Usually go with a Belgian or sometimes french white chocolate for taste.


----------



## bkchocolate (Apr 3, 2005)

Yes, thanks for the 3-to-1 suggestion. I've bought a 10-pound block of Callebaut White, and we'll see how much of it I can ruin in my quest for a caramel cream white chocolate truffle.


----------



## scott123 (Dec 23, 2003)

Good choice, Callebaut is top's for white of the ones I've tasted. In fact, I won't even go near other brands since I've gotten burned so many times.


----------



## scott123 (Dec 23, 2003)

Oh, and caramel and white chocolate sounds like a winner. Coffee and white chocolate isn't bad either. I can't even fathom the amount of money I used to spend on Starbuck's white chocolate mocha lattes.


----------

